# Just off the needles



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

The Swirl Shawl by Lijuan Jing can be found on Ravelry.This was a lot of fun to knit. Each swirl is made separately by picking up stitches from the abutting swirls. I hope you like it.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

All I can say is wow! What a beautiful job!


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank u for sharing it. Have a good sunday!! My husband is ringing (bell-ringing) at 2 churches this am. I've been gardening, seeing to my animals, lunch etc. Love Sundays. xxx


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing what a beautiful shawl you are very talented


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't just like it,i love it,it's absolutely beautiful,and using that yarn just made it more beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That shawl is so wonderful there are not enough words to proclaim its' beauty.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunning.....Looks gorgeous...x


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. You are a talented lady!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! What a talented lady. Brilliant.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic,love the colours..Beautiful Work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I love all those colours :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Want one of these!! :LOVE the colors! Excellent job :thumbup:


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

That is so beautiful, and the colours are gorgeous. I wish I had your talent. Wonderful work!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful work I went to ravelry to purchase the pattern could not see where to buy it


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous work!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

This is lovely.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

molly'smum said:


> Beautiful work I went to ravelry to purchase the pattern could not see where to buy it


If you go to the site below you can purchase the pattern for $5.

http://www.jojoland.com/do/item/Select?topIndex=1&itemID=%0D%0Ap-ms27-02&subIndex=1


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all for looking and the very kind remarks.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, love it :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I love it. You are very talented.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful work, colors are amazing!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is amazing. It is beautiful when showing flat but absolutely stunning when it is draped on shoulders.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

bagibird said:


> That is so beautiful, and the colours are gorgeous. I wish I had your talent. Wonderful work!


It was a little tricky at first to join the cast on in the round and start the circle but after a couple of swirls I found it really easy to do. If anyone wants to try it and needs help, PM me I have a few tricks I used to make it easier.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, Beautiful


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunninng


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

W.O.W.....seriously, my jaw dropped when I saw this. What a beautiful shawl you have made, Granalou, and two thumbs up for all the effort that probably went into it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

How unusual & LOVELY. Looks difficult.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful! :thumbup: I love love your choice of colors.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow its beautiful


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

it is beautiful ! Doesn't it make you feel good when you accomplish a difficult pattern like this? So Beautiful!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that's different! Very beautiful work! Nice colors!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous job, and very unique....looks like it might be difficult though....


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing work and beautiful pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

The colors are so gorgeous! Just perfect for this pattern!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Agree with everyone else! The softly blending colors make it so striking. Couldn't be lovelier.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

So elegant....I love, love, love it!!!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Did you buy/match the yarn from the same company where you're hashed the pattern? It's so unusual ..and well contrasted.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Not hashed...purchased. Gotta love spellcheck.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

so well done, beautiful pattern and yarn - love it


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

you choices of colors is beautiful :-D


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

How talented you are, it is beautiful.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is intriguing! Bookmarking the page for future reference.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW stunning. beautiful colours.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous. Your choice of yarn befits the beautiful pattern. Your work is excellent.


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous, what a beautiful shawl. That looks like lots of work but well worth it to the knitter who does it and to all of us to see it. Enjoy wearing it and be prepared for the Wows

Angel hugs and Happy Stitches
Sandi


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful. What a talent you have.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, beautiful, both the work and colours 
well done :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

annweb said:


> That shawl is so wonderful there are not enough words to proclaim its' beauty.


This comment 'hits the nail on the head'.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Wow, it's beautiful, looks very complicated.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Congratulations for jour Nice work.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> Not hashed...purchased. Gotta love spellcheck.


Pattern from jojoland, yarn from Web's. Yarn name,jojoland melody superwash color #MS04.
'


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

I think that is the most beautiful thing I have seen in a long time. How long did it take you and what yarn did you use?


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Style galore!!! Gorgeous swirl design and the colors are fabulous!!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the colors. And how unique is that??
Just lovely. Thanks for sharing.
Linda


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link I have purchased it now



Granalou said:


> If you go to the site below you can purchase the pattern for $5.
> 
> http://www.jojoland.com/do/item/Select?topIndex=1&itemID=%0D%0Ap-ms27-02&subIndex=1


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Stunning. Well done.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just fabulous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

All of the descriptive words have been taken so I'll just say DITTO.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've had that pattern in my cue for ages, and am now energized to start it. Your work is lovely.


----------



## NanaRose (Jul 1, 2012)

WOW!!! That is sooooo beautiful! Well done


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with Paljoey46.....

"DITTO" to everything that has already been said.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh wow! It is just amazing, and such perfect colours...


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely lovely! Beautiful work, wonderful colors, exquisite design. Fantastic!!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been thinking about this pattern for a long time. You certainly did it proud! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely work Love it!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

all I can say is OMG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Ditto to everything said A work of Art


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Lovely shawl! ;0)


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

paula953 said:


> Amazing what a beautiful shawl you are very talented


Ditto! Could not have said it better!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Superb!
Great knitting, lovely colours, such an interesting pattern ...


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

I have never seen anything like this. It is so beautiful. Great colors and great knitting.


----------



## Daisy72 (Feb 14, 2013)

Its beautiful love the colours of the wool. :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Your shawl is very beautiful and definitely fit for a queen.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you stand one more "stunning" or "beautiful?" Well, it is...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So intricate and delicate looking...beautiful!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Love this, you did a great job, it is beautiful. Where is the pattern??


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, it's priceless! The colors are so soothing and your work is fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry, found pattern further along. Thanks.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, and the colors are so soft looking.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stunning! I think that says it all. The colors are beautiful and can be worn with just about everything. Your work is outstanding.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Very elegant! It would look great in white for a bride. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Sooo beautiful!


----------



## Berwick (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow it is beutiful you have a lot of patience


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that's lovely! Colors are so soft.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Wow! What a stunner! You do beautiful work...love the colors.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jan, that is absolutely stunning! Fantastic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Breathtakingly beautiful!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

This is so very cool! Beautiful job!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i do, i do. very different


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 22, 2011)

Love it-the colors are beautiful!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

What a show piece! So refreshingly unusual, great work.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

A staggeringly complex piece of work amazingly executed.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks wonderful. What a unique pattern. Great job


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, your shawl is so pretty!!!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Very pretty and unique.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful...a lot of work. Still working on how to pick up stitches. Love to look though.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Like it? I love it! The colors are stunning and your knitting is fabulous! I'm looking up that pattern right now! Great job! An inspiration to get my needles moving today!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic shawl!!!!


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Stunning. You are so gifted!


----------



## cindy krebs (Apr 18, 2013)

really beautiful


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful, great job!


----------



## SandraSK (Mar 22, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!! I absolutly love it.. and the colors are so pretty...


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Granalou, you certainly excel in your craft. This is a stunning shawl.I love the beautiful pastel colors. Just a great achievement.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I applaud you for finishing this beautiful shawl. I love the colors you used. This shawl called out to me a few months back and I started it using sock yarn. I think I completed 3 swirls and put it aside probably never to be finished. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very pretty shawl - love the colors ;-)


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

This is gorgous (sp) What yarn did you use and what color


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness Gran, you out did yourself this time. Gorgeous!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, that is so different and sooo beautiful........


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW! Just beautiful!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Exquisite!!!


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just beautiful! Looks as light as a feather.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely. And the color changing yarn adds to it's beauty!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Goodness, I've never seen anything like it! It's gorgeous, and I love the colors you used.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not a shawl knitter but all I can say is WOW wonderful work wonderful colors :thumbup:


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW! That's gorgeous.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

This is so interesting to look at! Very pretty, great job :thumbup:


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the colours, and the knitting


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

mamamoose said:


> This is gorgous (sp) What yarn did you use and what color


Jojoland, Melody superwash color rainbow.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

Boy, do you have some patience! That's gorgeous


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

When I saw the picture, I said out loud, "Oh boy! Is that beautiful!"


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks so hard!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

That is stunning! You are very talented


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Ooh, this would make a pretty afghan, too! You did a lovely job, and chose the perfect yarn. I want to give you a thumbs up, but for some reason my emoticons are hiding. Thumbs up!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

So beautiful! Love the pattern and the colors. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This takes my breath away!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

So BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am speechless!!! (and that doesn't happen very often!!) Stunning work...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! Never seen anything like it....gorgeous!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Draw dropping ! Amazing! Gorgeous!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! It is stunning! Not enough word to say how beautiful it is!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that looks realy nice well done


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

That is sooo pretty


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful love your colors


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! And beautiful yarn! I just adore this


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I love these little swirlies. You can put them together in different shapes, too. Here's a collar I made with them.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Oh my! What a stunning wrap. The yarn knitted up so well, great muted colors and so soft looking.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! This looks amazing. It looks like a swinging party happening.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Love everything about this shawl.....design, colors and the beautiful way in which you knit it!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Pam in LR said:


> I love these little swirlies. You can put them together in different shapes, too. Here's a collar I made with them.


Ditto. Iv'e been thinking of other projects I can use them in. They are addicctive to make.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW - fabulous


----------



## KiwiViv (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful shawl, the colours are just lovely, may have to have a go myself.


----------



## nanaholly (Oct 30, 2012)

So beautiful, what patience you must have!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really fantastic job! It is beautiful.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Just stunning!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG! A masterpiece. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tulipano (Oct 15, 2011)

Amazing !


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This shawl is 100% stunning. I love the color and the stitch pattern is off the hook! 

Anyone would be very proud to wear this! Great job!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wow! That is so cool! Very unusual and lovely.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a masterpiece!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

A piece of art to be proud of....beautiful...xo


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is truly exceptional. You should be proud.
Ellie


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Great job. This pattern is on my to do list.


----------



## spatec (Mar 25, 2013)

stunning! love the softness of the pattern and the colours! <3


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

So very beautiful. The colors are perfect.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

very beautiful. You are talented.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Granalou said:


> The Swirl Shawl by Lijuan Jing can be found on Ravelry.This was a lot of fun to knit. Each swirl is made separately by picking up stitches from the abutting swirls. I hope you like it.


So pretty! and I love your selection of colors. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is _gorgeous_!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Like it, I love it just stunning. And the colors beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous. I think that it the prettiest piece of work I have seen. Beautiful yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work; color; pattern...Love it.


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome! Love the colors, too.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I think all the superlatives have been used, so all I can say is WOW!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, love the colors, beautifully done!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Goodness .. it looks fabulous!
The yarn color really highlights the pattern


----------



## Jenifee (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So different and beautiful, wow, wow!!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

This is breath-takingly beautiful! Beautifully done, and the yarn is perfect for this! 

I would love to see a pattern like this for a bolero with long or 3/4 length sleeves.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW a beautiful job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very different, but beautiful!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

such talent beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

This is so, so pretty. great job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yummy! Love the colors. And the design. You did lovely work.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Like it? Love it. Nice colors.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is really beautiful. Love the colors and your knitting is wonderful!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW is right, beautiful


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

jeanpfaz said:


> This is breath-takingly beautiful! Beautifully done, and the yarn is perfect for this!
> 
> I would love to see a pattern like this for a bolero with long or 3/4 length sleeves.


Go to jojoland.com I saw a vest that you ccould add sleeves to. Once you have worked the swirls and see how they are added I can envision any number of garments made with them


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Fabulous! Beautiful work..I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Friends,
Thank you all for the wonderful responses. I have seen so many expertly made lovely pieces that I value your remarks greatly. 
Although I have knitted for over 60 years, I have learned a lot since joining Kp. It has inspired me to branch out and try new techniques and projects. 
Happy knitting to all,
Jan/Granalou


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry , double post.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

STUNNING :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Granalou said:


> Go to jojoland.com I saw a vest that you ccould add sleeves to. Once you have worked the swirls and see how they are added I can envision any number of garments made with them


Thanks for the idea. I found the vest, but it wasn't exactly what I had in mind. I just love the way your scarf hangs--those "scallops" around where the neck would be are very attractive. I think I'll practice making the swirls and "play around with them" to see what I can come up with. That video on how to join them will really help. Of course, it will be a while, since I have so many WIPs.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful.


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! The colors are so beautiful.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## meatblocks (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow that is gorgeous. Wish I could do something like that....I'm not much good at hand knitting.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW!!! It is stunning!!!! The colors are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

All I can say is WOW ! It's just gorgeous and I love your choice of colors ! Congrats !


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning shawl!!!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Such a lovely piece of knitting. A lys in my area will be giving a workshop on this pattern. After seeing yours, I think I'll give it a try. Great job!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Very pretty looks like alot of work


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what a beauty its just perfect & those colors love!


----------

